# Trying to get Dell DW 1801 work with FreeBSD 13.0-Stable



## hakova (Mar 11, 2022)

Dear all,

Did anybody have good luck getting this wireless laptop adapter recognized and work with FreeBSD? If so, which driver needs to be used? I had bad luck with ath (random try), bwi and bwn drivers. I believe this is the network adapter in Dell Inspiron 3000 series laptops. Currently ifconfig does not display any network adapter other than lo0. Your help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 11, 2022)

How about showing:
`pciconf -l`


----------



## hakova (Mar 11, 2022)

Phishfry said:


> How about showing:
> `pciconf -l`


hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:    class=0x060000 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x8086 device=0x2280 subvendor=0x1028 subdevice=0x06ca
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:    class=0x030000 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x8086 device=0x22b1 subvendor=0x1028 subdevice=0x06ca
none0@pci0:0:11:0:    class=0x118000 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x8086 device=0x22dc subvendor=0x1028 subdevice=0x06ca
ahci0@pci0:0:19:0:    class=0x010601 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x8086 device=0x22a3 subvendor=0x1028 subdevice=0x06ca
xhci0@pci0:0:20:0:    class=0x0c0330 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x8086 device=0x22b5 subvendor=0x1028 subdevice=0x06ca
none1@pci0:0:26:0:    class=0x108000 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x8086 device=0x2298 subvendor=0x1028 subdevice=0x06ca
hdac0@pci0:0:27:0:    class=0x040300 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x8086 device=0x2284 subvendor=0x1028 subdevice=0x06ca
pcib1@pci0:0:28:0:    class=0x060400 rev=0x21 hdr=0x01 vendor=0x8086 device=0x22c8 subvendor=0x1028 subdevice=0x06ca
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:    class=0x060100 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x8086 device=0x229c subvendor=0x1028 subdevice=0x06ca
ichsmb0@pci0:0:31:3:    class=0x0c0500 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x8086 device=0x2292 subvendor=0x1028 subdevice=0x06ca
none2@pci0:1:0:0:    class=0x028000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x10ec device=0xb723 subvendor=0x10ec subdevice=0x8739


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 11, 2022)

OK how about we investigate this device:
`pciconf -lv pci0:1:0:0`


----------



## hakova (Mar 11, 2022)

You are on to something Phishfry . Here it is:
none0@pci0:1:0:0:    class=0x028000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x10ec device=0xb723 subvendor=0x10ec subdevice=0x8739
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    device     = 'RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter'
    class      = network
Unfortunately I couldn't find this wireless adapter here.


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 11, 2022)

Not looking good. I found nothing useful.
USB wireless or replace the module with Atheros or Intel.

One of our working Atheros AR5BWB222 M.2 Modules.








						Atheros QCNFA222 AR9462 M.2 NGFF 802.11N 300Mbps Bluetooth WIFI 2.4Ghz 5Ghz  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Atheros QCNFA222 AR9462 M.2 NGFF 802.11N 300Mbps Bluetooth WIFI 2.4Ghz 5Ghz at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				












						Atheros QCNFA222 AR5BWB222 2.4/5GHz BT4.0 WIFI WLAN Card Dell 4K380 04K380 M.2  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Atheros QCNFA222 AR5BWB222 2.4/5GHz BT4.0 WIFI WLAN Card Dell 4K380 04K380 M.2 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				












						Dell Inspiron 15 7579 Wifi Card Replacement
					

This guide will walk you through the process to...




					www.ifixit.com


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 11, 2022)

hakova said:


> … here. …



Please note, _RELEASE Hardware Notes_ are not intended to be comprehensive.









						Hardware compatibility list
					

Seems to me that the hardware listed in the compatibility list for FreeBSD 13 is at least 4-5 years old.  Is there no recent hardware on this list? or am I missing something?




					forums.freebsd.org
				




<https://forums.freebsd.org/posts/554130> in particular.


Side note: <https://forums.freebsd.org/help/bb-codes/> to learn about formatting here. <https://forums.freebsd.org/help/bb-codes/#code> for [CODE], and so on. Thanks.


----------



## hakova (Mar 11, 2022)

Phishfry said:


> Not looking good. I found nothing useful.
> USB wireless or replace the module with Atheros or Intel.
> ...


Thank you so much Phishfry for going the extra mile! I will look into those options. You have a great day!

Thank you grahamperrin for pointing that out.


----------

